# Big Lobster Bust



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Check It out.

http://www.cdnn.info/news/eco/e080807a.html


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn man what are they going to do with those confiscated tails? I will be generous and give them a dollar a piece for them


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I wanna know how this douchbag came up with a million bucks for bail?!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *401 Cay (8/9/2008)*I wanna know how this douchbag came up with a million bucks for bail?!


10%....$100,000.00 (maybe from profits of the past 20 years) or his home up as collateral. $100,000.00+ home in the Keys (or in Miami area for that matter) isn't anything now a days.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

They will release you for 10% of a bail limit in a federal case?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Very rare any bail or bond isnt 10% or cash assured (bail bonds man). Even in state cases, murder, drugs, ect...almost never 100%


----------

